# Raebark Shepherds



## Besketball (Apr 27, 2016)

I am interested in a puppy from Raebark, Raebark Shepherds but I'm not sure what to believe. I've read good and bad. They actually live around ten minutes away from my house, which is why I'm considering her above better breeders. I would love to hear some opinions.

Has anyone dealt with them? I am inexperienced and would love as much help as possible.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What are your goals with your new puppy?


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

What I'm seeing is lots of studs and lots of producing bitches very few if any tittles. In the pedigrees very few tittle if any up to the grandparents. Lots of line breeding which can be a double edged sword at best and terrible if someone does not know what they are doing. Also there is lots of variation in the types of dogs they have which makes it seem like they dont focus on one type of line but being able to give as many different people the type of puppy that looks like what they want. I'm not saying this is a bad breeder I'm just mentioning what it looks like to me. Generally i think its nice to go with a small breeder with a few dogs that puts serious time and work into them making sure they are titled and health tested through out their pedigrees.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I think you can do better. There are several decent breeders within a few hours of you. 
What are you looking for in a puppy?


----------



## Besketball (Apr 27, 2016)

Thank you everyone, and excuse my late reply.

My goals for my puppy is mainly a companion. I'm no couch potato, (well, sometimes I have an off day. ) I am outside constantly. I run for an hour a day, play basketball, (I have plans on training my dog to play the sport) and inline skate for at least two hours a day. I live in a small town, less than seven hundred people. I do not have a fenced yard, which may be a problem, but I don't plan on letting my boy be in the yard untrained or unsupervised. 

I want him to participate in agility as well. Mental stimulation never hurts. I don't want necessarily want a guard dog and don't have much interest in Schutzhund. I would love him to alert me when someone is coming near the house and scare off "shady" people. In less than two years I will be moving to a larger town. The place I am moving to allows large breeds. 

I'm not sure what that all adds up to. I'd love to hear breeder recommendations. I'm not sure whether working line or show line is better for me. 

Thank you once again for all the insight


----------



## Besketball (Apr 27, 2016)

Still hoping for some more information.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I perused their site and, for me it honestly read newbie breeder who is not breeding with a purpose (other than to sell puppies) to better the breed.. Just breeding two nice looking dogs... Go to a site like sapphireshepherds.com wolfstraum.net as a couple of examples of breeders who are breeding for the betterment of the breed and to a purpose.. Health and titles are important even for a quality pet..


----------



## Besketball (Apr 27, 2016)

Hineni7 said:


> I perused their site and, for me it honestly read newbie breeder who is not breeding with a purpose (other than to sell puppies) to better the breed.. Just breeding two nice looking dogs... Go to a site like sapphireshepherds.com wolfstraum.net as a couple of examples of breeders who are breeding for the betterment of the breed and to a purpose.. Health and titles are important even for a quality pet..


Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

*Here's a great quick read* about looking at/choosing breeders. (That whole website is a treasure trove of GSD info!)


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

21 males listed under Active Studs??? 20 females listed under Active Females.... WOW
Just that alone, I would cross off my list and look elsewhere.


----------

